# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #4



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A day late but Denton and I are very important people doing important stuff (*see drinking).

Podcast #4 is in the bag. This week we discuss storage ideas for your preps. Some may work for you better than others but we hope this, at least, gets you thinking. We also have a new feature called "Denton's Gripe". Hope you enjoy!

Thought I'd give you a behind the scenes look with this pic of what the podcast looks like on the computer screen.










__
https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-4


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope you good people keep something in mind...

I had just walked through the door, ran through the shower and geared up to do the podcast. Point? I was about as flat-footed as could be. The Hairy One carried the day on his own.

The big, hairy one is a seasoned vet who needs no help.

Denton's griping? Well, that is just Denton being himself. Even his own mother will tell you he is an asshole.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job guys and some good storage ideas. Thanks


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I hope you good people keep something in mind...
> 
> I had just walked through the door, ran through the shower and geared up to do the podcast. Point? I was about as flat-footed as could be. The Hairy One carried the day on his own.
> 
> ...


Pick up your Mic and quit complaining.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very entertaining show with solid, practical suggestions for storage. Thanks, guys.

P.S. Are you still allowed to play "Whoa, Black Betty, bam-ba-lam"?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Question;

I seem to remember one of the podcasts threads, @Sasquatch showed a picture of his setup. Microphone and hi-tech stuff hoked up to his computer etc. @Denton, do you have a microphone setup like Sasq's or do you use a phone somehow hooked up to the computer?

How does this work?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Tatical walls has a variety of items for hiding things. Your comment on using the inside of the wall made me think of them. For those that are skilled enough thier products can be a good place to look for your own project ideas.

https://tacticalwalls.com/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Question;
> 
> I seem to remember one of the podcasts threads, @Sasquatch showed a picture of his setup. Microphone and hi-tech stuff hoked up to his computer etc. @Denton, do you have a microphone setup like Sasq's or do you use a phone somehow hooked up to the computer?
> 
> How does this work?


He has a tin can connected to a string which is then connected to the computer.

Actually, I believe he has a headphone/mic combination. I have a small mixing board hooked to my computer. We talking via Skype and it runs through my mixer. I hope that answered your question.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Question;
> 
> I seem to remember one of the podcasts threads, @Sasquatch showed a picture of his setup. Microphone and hi-tech stuff hoked up to his computer etc. @Denton, do you have a microphone setup like Sasq's or do you use a phone somehow hooked up to the computer?
> 
> How does this work?


I just have a wireless headset.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I never get tired of hearing these podcasts.

LOVED IT!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Pick up your Mic and quit complaining.


Complaining? Who's complaining? I'm just stating a fact. Sas could interview a coma patient and make it sound entertaining!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The storage idea thread sounds like a great idea. The hinged bed idea sounds like what they have in RVs, a great storage space! If you are going to do the under the cabinet storage make sure you vac seal it or put it in a ziplock. Dishwashers, ice makers, and sinks do overflow sometimes, water lines do leak too. Also make sure you put magnetic latches on the baseboard that is hinged. Dogs love to open them. You had some great ideas. I am looking forward to the pictures.Thought provoking and funny as usual.

FYI @Denton that isn't a cuss word in my world.

Blue Marlin and White Marlin - Severity of Atlantic Population Declines, the Causes and What Needs to be Done


> As depicted in the ICCAT figure above left, the abundance or biomass (total weight of fish) of the Atlantic-wide population of blue marlin had declined by 2000 to just 20% of its pre-longlining (1960) level. In 40 years it has thus declined from a healthy level (of two times the level associated with producing the maximum sustainable yield, MSY) to only 40% of its MSY level. The zero line means extinction. Responsible fishery managers would never allow the biomass to drop and remain below the MSY level (depicted as the dashed line at 1.0). ICCAT claims its objective is to manage fishing by its 48 members so that all stocks produce the maximum sustainable catch (or MSY).


One final thought, why is it a penny for your thoughts but you have to put in your two cents?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A sticky where people can post ideas/pictures for storage would be and idea.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> A sticky where people can post ideas/pictures for storage would be and idea.


Great idea!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Very entertaining show with solid, practical suggestions for storage. Thanks, guys.
> 
> P.S. Are you still allowed to play "Whoa, Black Betty, bam-ba-lam"?


Allowed? Who do I need to ask? I'm Sasquatch and I do what I want!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

great show , looking toward the next one .


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Another great one! Laughed out loud several times, especially during Denton's Gripe. Keep em' coming!!


----------

